# Brando, you will forever be in my heart and soul



## seacoastcabinets (20 d ago)

I lost a beloved friend and most loyal companion on x-mas eve day to a ruptured heart-based tumor at the young age of 6 1/2. I am new to the forum and as I read through some of the posts I thought I would share. Run my friend to Rainbow Bridge and you will see all the others who have come before you with open arms and wagging tails.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. He was magnificent.

Losing one during the holidays is so hard. We had one pass on the day before Christmas in 2013. I haven't felt like putting up a single Christmas decoration ever since -- the holiday season just means something different after that experience.

My heart goes out to you during this sad time.


----------



## Bknmaizey (Sep 16, 2019)

So sorry for your loss. So young... 😔


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

That's terrible, so sorry for your loss


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

I am so sorry for you. He was a beautiful boy. So heartbreaking.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I put the heart emoticon on your post because your dog was so beautiful! I am so sorry for your loss. Hemangiosarcoma SUCKS, and many on this forum have lost their dogs to this horrible cancer. My sincere sympathy! :'(


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

What a beautiful boy. I am so very sorry.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry for your loss…run free Brando


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

When ever they pass, it is heart breaking. When we are absolutely robbed of years together that we thought we'd have, even more so. ((( hugs ))) to your family. Not the way you wanted to start the new year, that is for sure.


----------



## SimonsMom (8 mo ago)

What an amazingly beautiful dog! What wonderful memories you have - I am so sorry.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so very sorry. What a beautiful boy, he was.


----------



## seacoastcabinets (20 d ago)

Magwart said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss. He was magnificent.
> 
> Losing one during the holidays is so hard. We had one pass on the day before Christmas in 2013. I haven't felt like putting up a single Christmas decoration ever since -- the holiday season just means something different after that experience.
> 
> My heart goes out to you during this sad time.





Magwart said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss. He was magnificent.
> 
> Losing one during the holidays is so hard. We had one pass on the day before Christmas in 2013. I haven't felt like putting up a single Christmas decoration ever since -- the holiday season just means something different after that experience.
> 
> My heart goes out to you during this sad time.


Thank you for your kind words, I guess we now have something in common.


Magwart said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss. He was magnificent.
> 
> Losing one during the holidays is so hard. We had one pass on the day before Christmas in 2013. I haven't felt like putting up a single Christmas decoration ever since -- the holiday season just means something different after that experience.
> 
> My heart goes out to you during this sad time.





ksotto333 said:


> I am so very sorry. What a beautiful boy, he was.


Thank You , This forum has helped share the pain for me.


----------



## seacoastcabinets (20 d ago)

SimonsMom said:


> What an amazingly beautiful dog! What wonderful memories you have - I am so sorry.


The memories are being shared in the household practically every hour.


----------



## seacoastcabinets (20 d ago)

car2ner said:


> When ever they pass, it is heart breaking. When we are absolutely robbed of years together that we thought we'd have, even more so. ((( hugs ))) to your family. Not the way you wanted to start the new year, that is for sure.


Thank you for your kind words and yes " ROBBED" is exactly what I have been feeling but at the same time Brando was robbed of all the years and trips going forward. I look back and think about the time invested in honing such a perfect dog and I hope to create the same attributes again with my next comrade. They live such short lives but we get to have many best friends throughout our lives because of that.


----------



## seacoastcabinets (20 d ago)

doubleroll said:


> So sorry for your loss…run free Brando


Thank you so much, he is free again I am sure.


----------



## seacoastcabinets (20 d ago)

dogfaeries said:


> What a beautiful boy. I am so very sorry.


Thank you


----------



## seacoastcabinets (20 d ago)

Bknmaizey said:


> So sorry for your loss. So young... 😔


Way to young indeed, thank you.


----------



## seacoastcabinets (20 d ago)

Honey Maid said:


> That's terrible, so sorry for your loss





Honey Maid said:


> That's terrible, so sorry for your loss


Thank you, the forum has reached out so kindly.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A great book -


----------



## seacoastcabinets (20 d ago)

Jenny720 said:


> A great book -
> View attachment 595136


Thank You for sharing


----------

